# Can anyone tell me what this is or where I might be able to get more information?



## ladyinkansas2004 (May 2, 2014)

My husband literally dug this up out of a yard and we have been unable so far to locate any information about it.  It appears to be a child's toy scooter of some kind that was probably steered with a rope.  Any information would be so very much appreciated.


----------



## bricycle (May 2, 2014)

Nice unearthing!!! I dub it the "Bounce-a-Go-Go".


----------



## rideahiggins (May 2, 2014)

It looks to some form of "Cal's Colt" spring horse. Google it to see more.


----------



## ladyinkansas2004 (May 3, 2014)

rideahiggins said:


> It looks to some form of "Cal's Colt" spring horse. Google it to see more.





This is the closest so far!  Thank you for that!  One difference I am finding is that the one we have is on wheels, the front are made of what appears to be solid rubber and the rear are steel.  But this is the best lead we have had so far!  Thank you soooo much!


----------



## ladyinkansas2004 (May 3, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Nice unearthing!!! I dub it the "Bounce-a-Go-Go".





Ha!  That is what it looks like for sure.....I can picture a child bouncing it forward, rolling along!  Thanks!


----------

